# Good hair thickening products?



## diablosita (Jun 29, 2013)

My hair is somewhat thin and I'd love to have thick full hair, My step mother told me she tried out a thickening shampoo and it worked wonders. (But she doesn't even have thin hair) she bought it on accident. So I was wondering if anyone had anything to recommend?
â™¡â™¡â™¡â™¡â™¡â™¡​


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey there! My hair is very thin, so I have a variety of products that I've learned help thicken it up and give it some va-voom volume! LOL Root plumping thickeners help (sprayed on the roots before blow drying), as well as thickening creams. It also helps to blow dry your hair upside down. There are various tricks, tips that have helped me along the way. What type of hairstyle did you want to hair along with making your hair look thicker and what's your current routine?


----------



## jyoti (Jul 2, 2013)

_Pantene Pro-V Full &amp; Thick Collection_ is good for your hair it is solution for your problem


----------



## diablosita (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey there! My hair is very thin, so I have a variety of products that I've learned help thicken it up and give it some va-voom volume! LOL Root plumping thickeners help (sprayed on the roots before blow drying), as well as thickening creams. It also helps to blow dry your hair upside down. There are various tricks, tips that have helped me along the way. What type of hairstyle did you want to hair along with making your hair look thicker and what's your current routine?


Right now, I just use a root lifter spray as well, and this volumizing hair clay my grandma got me on qvc. I agree blow drying does help, but then my hair just kind of deflates in the middle of the day and it's annoying... I usually just have my hair straight, and it's long. It's more volumized when i curl it. (obviously)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diablosita (Jul 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jyoti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _Pantene Pro-V Full &amp; Thick Collection_ is good for your hair it is solution for your problem


Thank you, I'll have to try it out.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jul 2, 2013)

> Right now, I just use a root lifter spray as well, and this volumizing hair clay my grandma got me on qvc. I agree blow drying does help, but then my hair just kind of deflates in the middle of the day and it's annoying... I usually just have my hair straight, and it's long. It's more volumized when i curl it. (obviously)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Do you use a styling cream, hairspray, or conditioners?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jul 3, 2013)

Bumble and bumble has a Thickening line with shampoo, conditioner, and spray. I haven't used it bc it's not appropriate for my hair type, but I'm a fan of the brand and the line is quite popular.


----------



## sharjeel (Jul 3, 2013)

Sound hair begins with great interior health. Determine your eating regimen is unquestionably sound. Counsel with you nearby guru in wholisitic prescription and discover what they prescribe for hair development. I've utilized an item called, Provillus that encouraged notwithstanding consuming solid.


----------



## diablosita (Jul 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bumble and bumble has a Thickening line with shampoo, conditioner, and spray. I haven't used it bc it's not appropriate for my hair type, but I'm a fan of the brand and the line is quite popular.


 Yeah I've heard about that brand, can you buy it at ulta or anything or do I need to order it online?


----------



## SalonClearwater (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello,

A hair product of Redken, works fine with or without using shampoo. This serum was found to be good for both men and women. Continuous use of this product, gave good results. Another serum â€œ*Samy Fat Hair Zero Calories Thickening Pomade*â€ thickens the hair better than any other serum.. It gives your hair, a denser and much thicker appearance.


----------



## x3meggiex3 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SalonClearwater* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello,
> 
> A hair product of Redken, works fine with or without using shampoo. This serum was found to be good for both men and women. Continuous use of this product, gave good results. Another serum â€œ*Samy Fat Hair Zero Calories Thickening Pomade*â€ thickens the hair better than any other serum.. It gives your hair, a denser and much thicker appearance.


 I love Redken products. They always deliver! I'd definitely go with this suggestion.


----------



## glitteraddict (Aug 17, 2013)

Lately I am loving the Big Sexy Hair line, especially their hair spray and root boost mousse product.  It smells great too. But honestly, it is my WATER SOFTENER that makes the biggest difference. Soft water  does not weigh down my fine hair.


----------



## dubailaser (Sep 4, 2013)

i think about your hair problem consult a dr


----------



## rafiler (Nov 14, 2013)

Pay more attention to your food and do more exercise.


----------



## rafiler (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *diablosita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My hair is somewhat thin and I'd love to have thick full hair, My step mother told me she tried out a thickening shampoo and it worked wonders. (But she doesn't even have thin hair) she bought it on accident. So I was wondering if anyone had anything to recommend?
â™¡â™¡â™¡â™¡â™¡â™¡​ 
Hi,

Just think it over if you do want to buy thickening shampoo, which contains chemical elements. I don't know whether that could make you have thick hair,in my opinion, safety comes first when contacting chemical things, right?  Hair fibers are totally safe for one with thin hair, you just need to spray it on your head

Mod Edit - Please no personal advertising, see Terms of Service, thank you!


----------



## LazyJ (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm always looking for thickeners.  I think most products that claim to make your hair fuller and thicker probably all work to a certain degree, some more than others. 

I have fine hair but TONS of it, but I've noticed it's thinning a little in my "receding hairline" area.  Last night I used this stuff (pictured below) and today I got compliments even though I didn't style it or do anything different.  My hair just looks and feels really soft and fuller.  *shrugs*  I guess I'll keep using it!  Maybe it's the 'no sulfate" thing.   I saw at CVS that Organix makes one that caters to thickening hair.  Gonna try it for sure.


----------



## janggeungulk (Nov 29, 2013)

The  Best Hair Treatments Tips for you:


Massage your scalp with the tips of your fingers (NOT your fingernails) in a clockwork motion 10-15 minutes a day.
Never wash your hair every day. It dries your hair. Wash every two days, for example.
To make your hair appear fuller quickly, tease it or curl it using rollers to add some volume.


----------

